# Swibo Knives



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can purchase Swibo knives online in the US? I know Albert Uster sells them, but it's hard to make a minimum order for a single user like me. I love the 7" serrated utility knife and serrated paring knive for doing detailed work with vegetables and fruit. Also the peeler is the sharpest I've ever used; it will easily peel hard squash like butternut and pumpkin.
I've done a few searches, but don't want to order and pay shipping from Switzerland or England.
Thanks y'all.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It looks like this company is in California. I don't know what their shipping charges are.


----------

